# Is there a way to stop catchphrases from spreading?



## coffee biscuit (May 13, 2020)

Sorry if a thread's been made like this before but I'm curious. If a villager asks me for a new catchphrase, it'll spread to all the other villagers right? Is there any way to prevent this or reset a villager's catchphrase?


----------



## RenaiRider (May 13, 2020)

You can go to Isabelle to reset anyone's catchphrase back to original; so if a villager acquires a catchphrase you don't want them to have you can simply reset it. However, they do spread worse than covid and it gets annoying to constantly go to isabelle. I don't think there's much you can do to stop it D:


----------



## Dio (May 13, 2020)

This is the only thing stopping me from telling Dom to say "I want to die" T_T


----------



## kojuuro (May 13, 2020)

I keep going to Isabelle but it doesn't last that long until villagers ask to change them again, and the cycle continues...


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 13, 2020)

For some reason I totally forgot you could report the way villagers speak to Isabelle lol, thanks guys! I guess I'll just have to live with Butch's really loud catchphrase ;-; ROOOOOOWF


----------



## coderp (May 13, 2020)

I just have stopped changing catchphrases... I don't think villagers take it negatively when you decline the offer. I am so annoyed that I changed Goose's catchphrase to "Buh-KAWW" and now literally everyone honks at me all the time. I'll have to reset it, because someone pointed it out when they adopted Vivian from me oops


----------



## Koala92 (May 13, 2020)

I didn’t know they’d share and had one I was wanting to leave (Frita) call me umm, something with a B... a few days later she corrupted my precious Aurora


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 13, 2020)

Unfortunately only saying no to catchphrase changes and reporting to Isabelle will stop the catchphrase from changing (and spreading). If you say no though, your villagers will probably ask you everyday for a new catchphrase until you say yes


----------



## DJStarstryker (May 13, 2020)

This is why I stopped changing catchphrases. The spreading thing is annoying. And like the above said, they will start asking you daily, unfortunately. Ankha has asked to change her catchphrase the last 3 days in a row.


----------

